# Extremely HOT NCE Power Cab?



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

I turned on the NCE Power Cab as is typical and grabbed a soft 1" artist brush I use to clean the track real quick before I run the trains which takes just a minute or so. Literally, like 90 seconds and the track is swept and I'm ready to run trains.

I go over, pick up the NCE Power Cab and the controller was so hot I couldn't hang onto it! I didn't even get it up to my face to see the screen because it was that hot. That has never happened before, ever. I immediately unplugged the unit and haven't been back in the train room because I got busy with other things I needed to get done.

Has this happened to anyone else and/or does anyone have any ideas on what could possibly have happened to cause that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Texas Hi-Railer said:


> Earlier this afternoon I decided to give the new passenger train a run around the layout because they're ready to roll except for the decals and the diaphragms so I want to see how it looked running around the layout.
> 
> I turned on the NCE Power Cab as is typical and grabbed a soft 1" artist brush I use to clean the track real quick before I run the train which takes just a minute or two. Literally, like 90 seconds and the track is swept and I'm ready to run trains.
> 
> ...


Hi texas. I have read on other forums, of hot power cabs, but not as hot as you are saying your's is. I have a power cab, and I have had mine running for hours at a time, and mine only gets barely warm, and I mean, barely warm,where you plug it in. This is not normal, texas. You should call, or email nce about this, I have found them to be nice to work with in the customer support department. Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

I appreciate the input my friend. It kind of has me concerned because like I said it never did that before, especially in just that short of time span. It couldn't have been powered up more than 2 minutes when I walked over and picked it up. I mean it was so hot I almost dropped it, no kidding.

I immediately unplugged and haven't plugged it back in or messed with it since. I keep it plugged into a power strip, one of those with the built-in breaker in case of a power surge or something so it doesn't cause electrical issues with the electronics plugged into it. So, I just hit the switch on the power strip and then start running my trains.

I think I may just do as you suggested because I don't want to fire it up again and take a chance on frying it or blowing something out on the layout? It typically gets a little warm when running trains like you said and I've noticed that each time I ran my trains but today... that definitely was not normal.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

I wonder if the problem could be the contacts on the cord and the cab plug, not being tight against each other causing high resistance. High resistance, will cause heat. Just a suggestion. I have read on this issue, people saying shorts on the layout will cause hot hand helds. But with the short protection built into the power cab, I wouldn't think that would be the problem. Running to many locos at once can cause this to, if you are pushing the amp load of the power cab. Or running older high amp locos can cause heat build up on the cab hand held. One thing I would do , is check the amps with nothing on the tracks, and then check it when you are running the same loco , or locos you where running when you got the hot cab handheld and see if the amps are to high. Just things I've read in the past on this topic. Hope this helps texas.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I also have a PowerCab but it has never run hot. In the first instance I should email them and see what they say. They usually respond very promptly.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I would defiantly email NCE. They have good customer service. Also verify that there are no shorts anywhere. Check that the correct power supply is plunged into it also.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

But definitely don't do it defiantly!! 
Damn You Auto Correct!!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Awww, MAAAAAN! From that title, I though I was gonna see train porn!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

cid said:


> But definitely don't do it defiantly!!
> Damn You Auto Correct!!


Good catch on that. Auto correct strikes again.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

I would say time to call NCE.


----------

